# oil light comes on for a second



## patoons (Jul 9, 2011)

I notice my oil pressure light comes on when I drive on a highway (or high constant speeds) and i either a) get caught in some traffic and have to downshift to 2nd gear or b) get off the highway and start driving at low speeds like side streets or parking lot. 

the oil light comes on for a second or 2, and i just got an oil change in april. 

could this be the oil pressure sending unit? it only happens in 2nd gear i've noticed when i am in stop and go traffic or when i get off the highway after driving fast and have to drive on side streets.

and 2nd, is mobil 1 10w40 recommended for my car? i was thinking of just doing another oil change myself but ive seen so many different oil recommendations for it. a mechanic i used to deal with told me he likes mobil1 10w30 for winter and 10w40 for summer


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, that oil light is controlled by a low pressure switch. And only a switch, so when the light blinks, it means that the oil pressure at the oil filter(where the switch is located) is below the switch set point. Meaning you have little to no oil pressure at that moment. I would have the oil pan dropped and check the oil pump pickup screen checked for good measure. And I would not use any oil thinner than 10/40 in your car at anytime of the year(unless you see extreme cold in the winter). Those motors run fairly high oil temps and the cooler actually does minimal cooling.


----------

